# can't run gpu with 16x help



## mexi95 (Aug 24, 2020)

Hello to everyone , i have this pc config moba: asus formula xi z390 gpu : asus 2080 ti strix ssd nvme samsung 970 pro, and my gpu is running at 8x instead 16x , and can't change it from the bios , can anyone help me ?
it's not my first build i have this problem only in this config


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 24, 2020)

which slot you plug the card?
1st slot or 2nd slot?


----------



## mexi95 (Aug 24, 2020)

slot 1


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 24, 2020)

Is there anything in the other PCI-e slot?
It runs at x8/x8 if two slots are populated.


----------



## mexi95 (Aug 24, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Is there anything in the other PCI-e slot?
> It runs at x8/x8 if two slots are populated.


 no nothing only the things in my config


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi,
You might check which mode your m.2 is in and possibly switch m.2  slots used.


----------



## mexi95 (Aug 24, 2020)

For what I know this moba can handle 2 m.2  with the 16x in the gpu  , for change it have to empty the water cooling system , it’s a pain in the ... before doing it want to be sure

Any hint ?


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi,
I returned a z490  formula for a z490 apex for a few reasons but most was the lame m.2 layout
2nd was this platform does not need a vrm water block.
3rd memory oc is better on apex.
4th saved 100.us


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 25, 2020)

Using a M.2 NVMe SSD shouldn't affect the 1st slot. Usually just on cheaper boards it could disable some SATA connectors but that's not the issue here.


----------



## mexi95 (Aug 26, 2020)

I asked to ASUS to help me and they said the cpu has only 16 lanes , and using a nvme I’m using 4 lanes from those 16


----------



## bug (Aug 26, 2020)

mexi95 said:


> I asked to ASUS to help me and they said the cpu has only 16 lanes , and using a nvme I’m using 4 lanes from those 16


Hm, what CPU is that?
And if that's the case, just move the SSD to the other M.2 slot.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm using a z390-f and have 2x  PCIe M2 and gpu is still at 16x using both M2 slots. I have sata controller disabled in the bios though if that makes a difference.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Aug 26, 2020)

bug said:


> Hm, what CPU is that?
> And if that's the case, just move the SSD to the other M.2 slot.


Yeah, OP's right. Z390 would be 9th gen Intel, and they're limited to 16 lanes according to ARK. So using a CPU-connected M.2 slot will turn the GPU to x8 mode. If you've got more than one M.2 slot I'd suggest using another one, OP. Check the manual to see which ones are connected to the chipset, use them.


----------



## mexi95 (Aug 26, 2020)

I have 9900k



tigger said:


> I'm using a z390-f and have 2x  PCIe M2 and gpu is still at 16x using both M2 slots. I have sata controller disabled in the bios though if that makes a difference.


Can u help me how to do it ?



kayjay010101 said:


> Yeah, OP's right. Z390 would be 9th gen Intel, and they're limited to 16 lanes according to ARK. So using a CPU-connected M.2 slot will turn the GPU to x8 mode. If you've got more than one M.2 slot I'd suggest using another one, OP. Check the manual to see which ones are connected to the chipset, use them.


The manual do specify it


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi,
You really haven't showed any proof you're running at x8
Use gpu-z and at least show a screen shot saying it is


----------



## mexi95 (Aug 26, 2020)

As soon I’m going at home I’ll dimostrate at u


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi,
That would be nice because you saying it just is not enough anymore.
Screen shot I show is just too darn easy to show.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 26, 2020)

Make sure there is a load on the GPU when you get the screenshot or all we'll see is the card on idle.


----------



## mexi95 (Aug 26, 2020)

I can demonstrate to you from the bios , is set the gpu set in 8x and can’t change it


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 26, 2020)

how could i tell if my M2's are using cpu or chipset PCIe lanes? as i have 2xPCIe M2's and GPU is still at 16x My CPU is 9th gen so i am assuming only 16 lanes as someone stated up there ^


----------



## Toothless (Aug 26, 2020)

tigger said:


> how could i tell if my M2's are using cpu or chipset PCIe lanes? as i have 2xPCIe M2's and GPU is still at 16x My CPU is 9th gen so i am assuming only 16 lanes as someone stated up there ^View attachment 166765


BIOS


----------



## mexi95 (Aug 26, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> You really haven't showed any proof you're running at x8
> Use gpu-z and at least show a screen shot saying it is
> 
> View attachment 166752


Is running v 1 voice ? It’s like 2 lane


----------



## kayjay010101 (Aug 27, 2020)

tigger said:


> how could i tell if my M2's are using cpu or chipset PCIe lanes? as i have 2xPCIe M2's and GPU is still at 16x My CPU is 9th gen so i am assuming only 16 lanes as someone stated up there ^View attachment 166765


x16 1.1? Is this under load? If that's under load, something's wrong. That's the equivalent of 4x 3.0 lanes in bandwidth, which would severely hamper the performance.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 27, 2020)

kayjay010101 said:


> x16 1.1? Is this under load? If that's under load, something's wrong. That's the equivalent of 4x 3.0 lanes in bandwidth, which would severely hamper the performance.



Mines not 1.1, mine is 3.0


----------



## kayjay010101 (Aug 27, 2020)

tigger said:


> Mines not 1.1, mine is 3.0


It clearly states "It is currently running at: PCI Express x16 v1.1" in that red box in the picture. Although that might just be power saving at idle


----------



## Arkz (Aug 27, 2020)

kayjay010101 said:


> It clearly states "It is currently running at: PCI Express x16 v1.1" in that red box in the picture. Although that might just be power saving at idle


That's the picture in the background from a further up post. tiggers is the gpuz on the left


----------



## kayjay010101 (Aug 27, 2020)

Arkz said:


> That's the picture in the background from a further up post. tiggers is the gpuz on the left


Yes, you're right, my bad!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 27, 2020)

kayjay010101 said:


> It clearly states "It is currently running at: PCI Express x16 v1.1" in that red box in the picture. Although that might just be power saving at idle



that is not mine, mine is the one on the left. i just happened to paste my pic over the TPU image. check the gpu-z pic, gtx 1080, check my specs, the same.


----------



## Arkz (Aug 27, 2020)

tigger said:


> that is not mine, mine is the one on the left. i just happened to paste my pic over the TPU image. check the gpu-z pic, gtx 1080, check my specs, the same.



Yeah he knows. Look above.


----------



## skizzo (Aug 27, 2020)

mexi95 said:


> The manual do specify it



Could you point out which page or post a screen shot of where it specifically says this in the manual?

Blaming the M.2 drive(s) was the first thing I thought of and pulled up your MB's manual but didn't see anything specific to using a PCIe NVMe would use available PCIe lanes. Only text I found was talking about the M.2 drives size when which port is occupied, and how it could disable SATA ports if a SATA M.2....which makes sense. But usually in these same areas of manuals they would list if the M.2 ports are PHC or CPU PCIe lanes and how they could be disabled depending on how many or which port has a PCIe NVMe disk installed. All it really says is the M.2 slots will operate at PCIe 3.0 x 4, which should mean the available bandwidth of the port, that does NOT mean it is actually taking those x4 lanes away from the x16 to PCIe3.0_1 (top GPU slot).  Am I just missing it or did ASUS really not list this info? That or they really worded that incredibly poor.


----------



## mexi95 (Aug 27, 2020)

Sorry was a “don’t” specify it


----------



## skizzo (Aug 27, 2020)

mexi95 said:


> Sorry was a “don’t” specify it



lol ok that makes more sense now! I think ASUS deserves a good slap on the wrist for this blatant omission of basic info. This is standard stuff to include in a MB manual when such ports are on them. Sorry to see you were partly misled here and had to go through such trouble to get the answer you were looking for.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 27, 2020)

tigger said:


> that is not mine, mine is the one on the left. i just happened to paste my pic over the TPU image. check the gpu-z pic, gtx 1080, check my specs, the same.


Hi,
Mine is just different vbios is all there hasn't been any updates that I know of so still on original version code 1.1..
Did I miss the op even posting his gpu-z readout lol ?



mexi95 said:


> Sorry was a “don’t” specify it


Hi,
Where's the screen shot of gpu-z I requested ?


----------



## mexi95 (Aug 27, 2020)

Here for u max supported x16 but running 8x

I want to say to every one Thx For Helping


----------



## harm9963 (Aug 27, 2020)

mexi95 said:


> View attachment 166894
> Here for u max supported x16 but running 8x
> 
> I want to say to every one Thx For Helping


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi,
Okay x8 is weird there mine on z490 shows x16 there alough I'm on apex and using the dimm_2 slot which uses pch
Can you do the render test as shown above clicking on the question mark symbol and have hwinfo open and see if it shows the same max pci-e link speed 8 GT/s as mine does.
HWiNFO - Download


----------



## mexi95 (Aug 28, 2020)

Guys even from the bios is saying 8x but any suggestion ?


----------



## Toothless (Aug 28, 2020)

Guess play around with it until you get that extra 2 fps.


----------



## mexi95 (Aug 28, 2020)

Here your %

20 fps in 1080p it’s not 2 fps


----------



## bug (Aug 28, 2020)

mexi95 said:


> Guys even from the bios is saying 8x but any suggestion ?


If you M.2 drive uses some PCIe lanes, of course BIOS will only let you use up to 8. Have you moved that SSD?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2020)

mexi95 said:


> Here your %
> 
> 20 fps in 1080p it’s not 2 fps



7% at 1080p, from your own image (280FPS vs 260FPS)
I wouldnt want to give up 7%, but being limited to 260FPS is a laugh.

Sounds like you need to do a rebuild of your system, changing your NVME layout to get the full bandwidth.


----------



## mexi95 (Aug 28, 2020)

for moving the ssd have to disassemble the water cooling sistem


----------



## bug (Aug 28, 2020)

mexi95 said:


> for moving the ssd have to disassemble the water cooling sistem


And you still haven't understood without moving the SSD you will not have 16 PCIe lanes available for the video card. I can't help you any further.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 28, 2020)

Sorry, late to the party but I thought that the z390 chipset supported 24 PCI-e 3.0 lanes natively AFAIK, it is only slots 1 and 2 that are restricted to 16 max between them?


----------



## Flaky (Aug 28, 2020)

CPU and chipset have their own, separate PCIe controllers. Look at the diagrams for a good visualization -> https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/intel-z390-chipset-product-brief-and-block-diagram-posted.html

This board doesn't seem to wire cpu lanes to anything other than first two x16 slots. 
That would mean for OP that either bios is misconfigured, or some part is defective.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi,
I give up dude won't follow simple instructions or suggestions peace out.


----------



## mexi95 (Aug 28, 2020)

bug said:


> And you still haven't understood without moving the SSD you will not have 16 PCIe lanes available for the video card. I can't help you any further.


 Sorry no one told me this or I didn’t read ! , as soon as possible I’ll do it



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I give up dude won't follow simple instructions or suggestions peace out.


Sorry I’m at work now and I’m coming back home at 2 am



mexi95 said:


> Sorry no one told me this or I didn’t read ! , as soon as possible I’ll do it
> 
> 
> Sorry I’m at work now and I’m coming back home at 2 am


As I am at the pc I’ll do it


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 28, 2020)

mexi95 said:


> Sorry no one told me this or I didn’t read ! , as soon as possible I’ll do it
> 
> Sorry I’m at work now and I’m coming back home at 2 am
> 
> As I am at the pc I’ll do it


Hi,
Like I said in post 4 I believe "switch m.2 modes" to sata atm it's default is likely pci-e.
Only one m.2 slot is sata mode compatible so switch if sata mode doesn't appear.





						ASUS ROG MAXIMUS XI FORMULA | Gaming Motherboard | ASUS USA
					

Designed for hardcore custom water cooling and featuring intelligent overclocking on 9th generation Intel® Core™ processors, the ROG Maximus XI Formula takes high-end gaming to the next level. Connect liquid loops to the CrossChill EK III VRM block for optimal cooling. Customizable AURA Sync...



					www.asus.com
				





> *Socket 1151 for 9th / 8th Gen Intel® Core™, Pentium® Gold and Celeron® processors : *
> 1 x M.2 Socket 3, with M key, type 2242/2260/2280/22110 storage devices support (*SATA* & PCIE 3.0 x 4 mode)*2
> 1 x M.2 Socket 3, with M key, type 2242/2260/2280 storage devices support (PCIE 3.0 x 4 mode)
> 6 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s)
> Intel® Optane™  Memory Ready


----------



## mexi95 (Aug 28, 2020)

Thx I will try

But whene its wrote sata more are the m.2 sata ssd

And not the nvme m.2


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 28, 2020)

mexi95 said:


> Thx I will try
> 
> But whene its wrote sata more are the m.2 sata ssd
> 
> And not the nvme m.2


Hi,
If sata mode does not appear as an option in either m.2 slots yes you may need to switch to a m-key sata m.2.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 28, 2020)

mexi95 said:


> Thx I will try
> 
> But whene its wrote sata more are the m.2 sata ssd
> 
> And not the nvme m.2


As I understand it, I think he means your 2nd M2 slot is using SATA lanes rather than PCI-E which in theory would mean you free up the lanes required to run your graphics card at x16, doing so will disable one of your SATA banks.  I still think it may be a Bios config issue as there are plenty of PCI-E lanes available between the CPU and chipset.
Edit:


----------



## mexi95 (Aug 28, 2020)

Thx


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi,
Since that is listed on top I believe it's m.2_1 slot that is sata compatible not m.2_2 slot but since it's not specified try both and look in bios storage drop down options for sata mode listing for either of those slots when using them.

Friend suggested that once to me I had no option to do so but that was on x299 where pci-e or cpu lanes is not a problem
But that to was on nvme m.2 so samsung 970 evo plus think he was on 960 evo.


----------

